# How NOT to make PowerPoint presentations



## Foxbat (Oct 11, 2009)

Ever been in a class where your instructor just read text from slides?
Or used some outrageous, seizure-triggering color schemes and fonts?
Enjoy...
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cagxPlVqrtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL!  That is great.


----------



## nomofica (Oct 11, 2009)

I've seen this one before. It speaks volumes.


----------



## MMiz (Oct 11, 2009)

I thought this was great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 12, 2009)

The graph section is the apitamy of Pharm Rep slides... and the drug efficacy and all that nonsense


----------



## Coretana (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol that is right on, and representative of just about every powerpoint I have experienced


----------

